

Show HN: MooChat – Find interesting people to chat by magic words - lming
http://moochat.com

======
lming
Hi HN community, I launched MooChat a couple months ago and since then I kept
iterating. I'd appreciate if you could share me your comments on this new
version. More specifically:

Does the home page explains what it is? Is it interesting to you?

Thanks!

~~~
techaddict009
Simple and clean with proper message.

~~~
lming
As a non-native English speaker, I am so encouraged to see your approval.
Thanks!

------
wingerlang
> Anyone uses the same magic word (or MooCode) will join the same chat room.

Does it look at words used while chatting?

Otherwise it you have to "go into" them manually, then they are just like IRC
channels, right?

~~~
lming
You have to "go into" a MooCode. Indeed it's like IRC channels. The difference
is that there is no action to create a channel. Any words can be associated
with a chat room.

------
ThisIsATrap
Just downloaded (Moto X 2014, 5.1)

-Open app, and it stays on splash screen (Blue, w/ logo) -Force Stopping, etc does nothing to get it working.

~~~
lming
Thanks for reporting bugs! I don't have a MotoX 2014, but will test it in
emulator. It looks your account is new. Much appreciated!

